# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Windows Vista (ish Longhorn) - versioni i ri i Windows

## Nickmaster

Ne kete teme jipni mednimet tuaja mbi Sistemin e ardhshem te Microsoft, krahasimet e tij me xp dhe sisteme te tjera operative.
Bazuar ne kete faqe ( www.winsupersite.com ) dhe faqe te tjera qe ju mund te gjeni mbi Sistemin, postoni mendimet tuaja.....

Per mua *Longhorn* s'eshte asgje tjeter pervec se nje Sistem i bukur i "bere per te qene i shemtuar."
<<>>

----------


## Wordless

ajo qe me shqeteson ne prezantimin e versionit te ri eshte 
integrimi i teknollogjise Palladium ("...will include Microsoft's Trustworthy Computing (Palladium) architectural changes...").

----------


## benseven11

Thone qe versioni final i Longhornit del ne 2005 qe eshte rezultat kuptohet i ripunimit te versioneve te tij Beta ne 2004 ndaj difekteve dhe raporteve te problemeve nga perdoruesit.Flasin shume per kete version duke e pare ate nga interesat dhe pikeveshtrimi i perdoruesit dhe jo thjesht nje avancim teknologjik.
si dhe per nje kompjuterizim te besushem trustworthy.
Shtrohet pytja a eshte e vertete ajo qe thuhet.Personalisht nuk besoj me cfare kam pare versionet e shkuara reklamat dhe levdatat qe ato i bejne punes se tyre nepermjet websajteve te paguara per kete pune si ZD NET  PC Magazine etj qe jane te lidhur me shume interesa paraje si dhe probleme te tjera ligji.
E gjithe faqja qe flet per Longhornin eshte shkurt nje reklame e punes se tyre thjesht per te pergatitur terren per marketimin dhe shitjet.Gjithshka eshte bere per para dhe kane te drejte se per ate para punojne.Por nuk eshte e drejte qe sapo del nje sistem operimi dalin nje numer i konsiderushem difektesh (bugsash)
dhe ketu nuk flitet per 10 apo 30 behet fjale per qindra.
Po ju rikujtoj dicka besoj se ju ka rene rasti te shikoni websajtin e Microsoft Knowledge Base.Tek ky websajt jane me mijra e mijra artikujt qe Microsofti i ka nxjerre ku jep rruget per te fiksuar problemet dhe difektet me windowsin 98,Me,2000 dhe XP.Pa permendur ketu shtesat e kodeve Patchet qe dalin periodikisht
per te fiksuar vulnerabilities.U tha per windows XP qe microsofti
po punonte per nje kompjuterizim trustworthi(ne drejtim te sigurise me demek) E verteta perseri XP doli me vulnerabilities dhe shume probleme te carash ne siguri.Instalim Patchesh cdo muaj,Windows Sp1 pack pastaj SP1b>Konkluzioni qe kam arritur sado te mire qe ato ta bejne nje sistem operimi ai sistem prape do kete nevoje per shtesa kodi per patch per te mbyllur vulnerabilities per arsyen e thjeshte se Microsofti historikisht ka qene objekt sulmi nga hackers te cdo lloj niveli dhe kategorie.Keshtu ka qene dhe keshtu do te vazhdoje prape.Dhe tjetra dihet qe versionet e reja te windowsit jane me shume komplekse ne ndertim se sa te vjetrat dhe kjo do te thote me shume probleme do te kete me to.Dhe e fundit qe do te shtoja jo gjithmone nje version i ri programi eshte me i mire se paraardhesi.
kujtoni per nje moment versionet e fundit te Morfeusit.Ose windowsi 98SE(edicioni i dyte)doli te ishte shume here me i mire se pasardhesi i tij windowsi ME qe mbahet si windowsi i punuar me dobet nga microsofti.

----------


## Tini-

Keni Ndegjuar Per Windowsin me te ri LONGHORN? 

Versioni i ri i sistemit operativ të Microsoft, Windows "Longhorn", sapo ka "dështuar" provën e parë: gjatë demostrimit të këtij sistemi në WinHEC 2004, kur u provua nisja e lojës Quake, sistemi operativ pësoi një crash dhe monitori u bë i zi dhe nuk dha më shenjë jete. 

Jim Allchin, nën-presidenti i Microsoft, u justifikua duke thënë që kompjuteri ishte shumë i ngadalshëm dhe që provat paraprake kishin dhënë rezultate pozitive... pa bindur plotësisht publikun që ishte duke ndjekur provën. 


nga Tini-

----------


## besart

Në vitin 2006 pritet që kompanija e Bill Gates- Microsoft të lëshoj në treg sistemin e ri operativ të quajtur "LONGHORN".
Për më shumë lexo:

http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/p...rget2006PR.asp

http://www.winsupersite.com/reviews/longhorn_alpha.asp

----------


## Mister Enigma

Unë e kam provuar para 1 muaji versionin BETA të Longhornit mirëpo nuk munda ta mbaj sepse pothuaja asnjë drajver të sistemit tim nuk e njihte. E kam proovuar edhe në kompjuterin e vjetër ku funksiononte vetëm kartela e internetit. As zëri as videografika. E në të riun as LAN-i.
Në përgjithësi kishte dukje mjaft të mirë por megjithatë pamja e XP-së nuk krahasohet. Por besoj që Longhorn do të jetë edhe më i sigurt dhe më efikas. 
Më sa vërejta Longhorn BETA kërkonte gjithashtu RAM shumë të madh. Mua nuk më mjaftoi 512 MB.

----------


## IL_DON

Kam bere donwload Windows Longhorn po qe se ka ndonje njeri qe mund te ma shpjegoje dicka rreth ketij Leonghorn te shkruaj ketu per problemet qe paraqet ky si windows ose dhe per avantazhet qe ka karshi windows-ve te tjere.
Faleminderit

----------


## Mister Enigma

Unë për veten time e kam pasur vetëm Longhorn 4074. Për kompjuterin tim ka qenë plotësisht i papërdorshëm. Nuk punonte as kartela grafike, as kartela e zërit, as LAN-i. Pra shumicën e drajverave nuk i pranonte. Kam dëgjuar se te disa kompjuterë funskionon për bukuri.
Tjetra është se kërkonte shumë RAM. Vetëm në start i merrte mbi 400 MB. Unë e kam 512 MB.
Nga pamja më pëlqeu deri diku...

----------


## IL_DON

Plako si do te punoje sipas teje nje nje Pentium 4 Dual processor 3600+, grafic card 256 MB, 1024 ram? 
une nuk kam ate 4074 kam versionin tamam por do ta provoj se fundja fundit se e provoj nuk me gjen asgje :=) vetem se do me harxhoje kohe asgje me teper

----------


## Mister Enigma

Atë 3600+që paske ti unë nuk e njoh fare andaj nuk di çka të të them. Por nëse është pak a shumë si Pentium IV që kam unë (3.0 GHz) atëherë me siguri e vlen të provosh pa problem. Po ashtu ajo që the se ke 1024 RAM është bukur dhe për atë mos ke dert.
Longhorn 4074 është një build më i vjetër dhe ma merr mendja se ti e ke më të ri. Mbase këto versionet më të reja të Longhorn-it janë kompatibile edhe për sistemin tim mirëpo nuk po lodhem fort që ta instaloj pasi pata rast ta shoh njëherë Longhorn-in.

----------


## kelcyra^2die4

```
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsvista/default.mspx
```

*informacione nga vete microsoft*

----------


## be_wild

Me 29.7.2005 Microsofti prezantoi sistemin me te ri "WINDOWS VISTA CODENAMA LONGHORN BETA 1", i cili eshte zevendesuesi i te famshit version "WINDOWS XP". Ky version eshte nje prove qe Microsoft ben perpara prodhimit ne mase i cili llogaritet andej nga mesi i 2006. Ky Beta Version eshte vene ne dispozicion te 10000 testuesve. Me kete version do vehet ne dispozicion dhe versioni i ri "INTERNET EXPLORER 7". 
Une personalisht sot sa e mora kete version dhe mendoj ta instaloj dhe ta testoj po sot, por ama vetem file ishte afro 2.5 giga, dhe nese deri tani kemi perdorur CD per regjistrimin e XP, per W VISTA nevojitet DVD. Nje shoku im e instaloj dhe nga grafika nuk duket keq. Nese ndonjeri e ka dhe deshiron Serialn. e W VISTA BETA 1, te me kontaktoj ne MP.
Ja po vendos dhe disa Screenshot te mara nga www.microsoft.com

 

 


Hajt se vetem pare po ben ky xhaxhi Gates, se ku do i coj nje zot e din.............

----------


## qoska

heh
Ky version eshte beta dhe e vetmja gje qe ka me shume se XP eshte se ka me shume *BUGE* dhe AVALON teknologjia e re per ta bere me te bukur UI.

Keshtu qe per mua 2.5 GB nuk ja vlejne mundin per tu shkarkuar ne BETA.  :perqeshje: 

TUNG!

----------


## xxxl

me windows kam kohe qe  kam hequr dore se nuk eshte gje tjeter ,vec se nje kaos e nje mish mash bej cfare te duash por siguri me kete  program sot per sot nuk ke dhe sa per nga ana grafike ka akoma edhe shume per te bere .ne krahasim me konkurentin e tij APPLE qe eshte 10000 vjet drite perpara

----------


## ArberX-MOW

Nje shok e ka instalue edhe 7 ore ka ba krejt deri sa u instalue krejt.Windows vista edhte vetem per kompjutera me shpejtesi te madhe e jo per kompjuter te lodht.Edhe duhet me pas grafik e plot sene tjera.Bye.

----------


## fotjon

> Nje shok e ka instalue edhe 7 ore ka ba krejt deri sa u instalue krejt.Windows vista edhte vetem per kompjutera me shpejtesi te madhe e jo per kompjuter te lodht.Edhe duhet me pas grafik e plot sene tjera.Bye.


cudi, kam lexuar se me gjithe grafiken me te pasur ky version eshte me i shpejte ne te njejtin hardware se win XP.

----------


## SyStEm-ErRoR

kam pas install edhe un LongHorn edhe ma duk sh i mir per perdorim por vanote shume per tu hape ne start meqe kisha 512 DDram por shume programe mos them gjitha me ca perjashtime nuk bejne ne LongHorn sepse jan programuar per 95 98 MiLLenium 2000 Xp ose nej tjeter .  :buzeqeshje:  shneT

----------


## Xemlo

Windows Vista (shkurt WindowsVI) eshte, si e dini te gjithe, versioni i ri i sistemit operativ Windows. Njihej me pare me emrin ne kod "Longhorn". Me date 22 Korrik u vendos emri i ri. Longhorn Server, pasardhesi i Windows Server 2003 akoma nuk ka nje emer. Windows Vista do te marre versionin 6 (Windows 2000, XP dhe Server 2003 kishin respektivisisht WindowsNT version 5.0,5.1 dhe 5.2) 

*Hyrje*

Windows Vista pritej te nxirrej ne shitje nga fillimi i 2006 si nje hap i ndermjetem midis Windows XP dhe Windows Blackcom. Gradualisht, Vista mori shume gjera dhe teknologji te reja nga Blackcomb.

Ne gusht te 2004, Microsoft njoftoi se po bente disa ndryshime tek ajo qe deri atehere njihej si "Longhorn". E nisi fillimisht zhvillimin (development) nga zero, duke u bazuar ne kodin e Windows Server 2003. Ky vendim u mor kur po afrohej leshimi i Windows XP Service Pack 2. Si pjese e ketij vendimi, Micorosoft njoftoi se do te vononte leshimin e WinFS (shpjegimi per te do jete me poshte) keshtu qe Vista te mund te leshohej ne nje kohe te caktuar dhe te menduar mire. Fale kesaj WinFS nuk do te perfshihet ne Windows Vista.

Dy versione beta te Windows Vista jane planifikuar te leshohen, njera e leshuar me 27 Korrik 2005 dhe tjetra ne cerekun e fundit te 2005, me RC (release candidates) qe pritet te leshohen nga 2006. Ky projekt zgjat me teper se 5 vjet dhe eshte projekti me i gjate qe ka bere ndonjehere Microsoft duke qene se versionet e Windows nga njeri tek tjetri, jane leshuar ne harqe kohore me te shkurter.

Vista Beta 1 (build 5112) mund te shkarkohet nga MSDN (Microsoft Developer Network) per ata qe jane te regjistruar dhe gjithashtu nga nje grup i zgjedhur testuesish beta ose ne PDC (Professional Developers Conference) dhe WinHec.


*Edicionet*

Flitet qe Windows Vista do te leshohet ne jo me pak se 9 edicione.

*Windows Vista Starter Edition*
*Windows Vista Home Basic Edition*
*Windows Vista Home Basic Edition N* (per europen dhe pa WMP)
*Windows Vista Home Premium Edition* (HDTV DVD authoring)
*Windows Vista Professional Edition*
*Windows Vista Professional Edition N* (si me lart per versionin N)
*Windows Vista Small Business Edition*
*Windows Vista Enterprise Edition*
*Windows Vista Ultimate Edition*(ky pritet te jete versioni me i fuqishem qe eshte per kompjutera me specifika te larta)

*Teknologjite*

Teknologjite e reja qe sjell Windows Vista jane quajtur nga Microsoft si "Pillars of Vista"

*-Themeloret*
Zhvillime te reja ne strukturen baze te sistemit operativ duke perfshire .NET framework, nje audio framework te ri, dhe suporte te reja per te menaxhimet e te drejtave dixhitale (DRM), nje motor krijimi aplikimesh (ClickOnce), permiresime ne instalimin e programeve, dhe iniciativen per te cilen jo shume jane dakort nga TrustWorthy Computing i njohur me pare si Palladium.
*-Fondacioni Prezantimit te Windows* ose WPF, i quajtur me pare ne kod me emrin Avalon, nje nderfaqe perdoruesi e re me nensistem API te bazuar ne XML, .NET dhe grafike vektoriale, qe do te perdorin grafiken 3D kompjuterike ne hardware dhe teknologjine Direct3D.
*-Fondacioni i Komunikimit te Windows*  ose WCF, i quajtur me pare ne kod me emrin Indigo: nje sistem mesazhimi service-oriented, qe lejon programet te nderoperojne me njeri tjetrin ne menyre lokale ose remote (e ngjashme me Web Services)
*-WinFX* Nje API i ri qe do te lejoje aksesin ne keto zhvillime te reja (te mos ngaterrohet me WinFS)

Vista do te kete dhe shume gjera te reja. Gjithashtu ato nuk jane te garantuara qe do te jene ne versionin final te Windows Vista, por eshte deklaruar qe do te bejne pjese e qe mund te shtyhen ne baze te limiteve te zhvillimit te seciles.

*Aero (Autentike, Energjike, Reflektive dhe e Hapur-Open)*
Nje nderfaqe perdoruesi komplet e ridizenjuar. Me e paster dhe estetike se versionet e meparshme, me transparenca dhe animacione te ngjashme me Quartz Compositor te Mac OS X. Megjithate deri tani shume pak eshte pare.

*Kerkimi*
Vista do te perdore nje motorr te ri kerkimi me paraqitje ne cast te kerkimit te bere.Gjithashtu do behen ruajtje te reja ne Skedare Virtuale (duke hapur ate skedar do te behet automatikisht kerkimi i specifikuar me pare). Keto skedare gjithashtu mund te perhapen me ane te RSS Feed.

*XML Paper Specification (XPS)*
XPS u njihte me pare me emrin "Metro", dhe eshte formati i ri i dokumentave te Microsoft, bazuar ne XML (e ngjashme me PDF e Adobe).

Me shkurt po shkruaj dhe te rejat e tjera dhe me vone them ti bej modikimet duke shpjeguar secilen kur te kem mundesi te shkruaj prape.

_Shell, Networking, No-Execute te AMD, DVD Recording te implementuar, Disk Imaging bazuar ne File (XIMAGE-instalon Visten ne 15 minuta, ndryshe nga metoda file per file e vjeter qe e ben ne 40min),RSS, Enkriptim File-ash. Hiqen prefikset "My" qe perdoreshin deri tani, Documents and Settings do quhet vetem Users. Virtualizim File-ash, InfoCard.etj_

*Modelet per Nderfaqen*

*Aero Diamond*
Ky do jete vetem per Versionin e Vista Media Center Edition.

*Aero Glass*
Minimumi 64 mb memorie te kartes grafike, 128mb rekomandohet, dhe 256mb per ekrane qe perdoren ne 1600-1200 ose me teper.
32bit per pixel
Hapesire bande per memorien minimumi 2Gb/sec.
Ky konfigurim do jete konfigurimi minimal.

*Aero Express*
Ky eshte versioni me i lehte qe kerkon thjeshte disa specifika normale.
Sidoqofte duhet qe skeda grafike te suportoje LDDM drivers.

*To Go(Luna, WindowsXP)*
Ky eshte modeli pa asnje efekt vizual special, i ngjashem shume me ate te Windows XP.

*Classic (Windows 2000)*
Si Aero Express.

*Pjeset e tjera kerkojne*
512MB RAM minimum.
Karte Grafike me suport per DirectX 9.0.
Pentium ose AMD Athlon.

_Shenim: WinFS (shkurtim i Windows File Storage) eshte nje shtrese database relacionale e ndertuar mbi NTFS dhe e bazuar pak a shume ne versionin e ri te SQL Server (emri ne kod Yukon). Microsoft deklaroi qe nuk do e implementonte kete gje ne Vista por do jete si update ne 2007._

----------


## Tony Montana

Si mund ta provojmë Windows Vista?

----------


## Wordless

per ta marre ke nevoje per nje program P2P, psh emushka. Per ta perdorur te duhet 
vetem numri i serise per "beta testing", s'ka nevoje per aktivim. Mund ta gjesh
edhe ne keto forumet *.bin.*, por duhet te jesh i regjistruar ne shumicen e rasteve.
Ne pamje te pare duket jo keq, por pilotet e periferikeve jane te rralle. Mund te instalosh
pilotet e XP-se, por shume funksjonalite nuk punojne mire. Gjithashtu sistemi eshte 
ndertuar mbi bazen e nje arkitektur x64, pra eshte mire te kesh nje procesor 64bits; 
megjithate funksjonon pa problem edhe me procesoret x32. 
Nderfaqja grafike tenton gjithnje e me shume drejt Mac OS X dhe si gjithmon nje 
qerre me "bëge", sidomos "explorer". Ja vlen ta instalosh ne "dual-boot" thjesht per
ti hedh nje sy. Eshte akoma larg stabilitetit te kerkuar per te zevendesuar XP-ne.

----------

